# betta filter



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

how do you feel about having a filter in a 5 gal betta tank?
i heard somewhere that it can stress then out and give them fin problems


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

Bettas are not great swimmers, so a filter that creates alot of water circulation is not good. A simple/ cheap sponge filter with an air pump makes a great filter for a betta and once it's cycled, will be very beneficial.

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/catalog/product.xml?product_id=32907;category_id=1725;pcid1=2885;pcid2=


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

bettas not great swimmers? Never heard that befor


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

Their natural habitat is ponds and puddles. There is no need for them to have the swimming capabilities to fight fast moving water.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

mine is a zoomer in his tank zip zip zip all over


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Mobydock said:


> Their natural habitat is ponds and puddles. There is no need for them to have the swimming capabilities to fight fast moving water.


Well i agree there not the best of swimmers and in there habitat have hardly no current, but surely if there in a tank with a little bit of current surely they will build the muscle up so they do become a better swimmer.

- Jonno


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

do i need to take the filter i bought out. its a whisper filter for 5-15 gallons. the current IS pretty strong. but i was hoping there were someways i can lessen the current. maybe with pantyhose? or a natural sponge shoved up in there, etc.
i dont have anything in the tank yet (just so you know)
just my heater, filter, and two live plants.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

you can get a plant(fake) and put it where the current is and it will break it up so it's not as fast.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

good idea.


----------



## [*][ShelBy][*] (Feb 11, 2006)

Sorry Dumb question: When you 'cycle' the tank does that mean mix up the gravel, sand... or whatever and let the filter run a few days? If I'm wrong please correct me!

Thanks


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

I found this from the Begginers Post..if it's not correct can some one please post the correct what yo cycle a tank.

1Set up tank (Do i add my live plants now??)

2Let run for 2 days to make sure everything is in working order

3Add pure ammonia to bring ammonia to 5 ppm (how long after this should i test for nitrites?)Add cycle (i know its useless but it wont hurt to try....)

4repeat 3 when ammonia goes back to 0

5(this is the part im not clear on..)when nitrites goes up add more ammonia??/

6 when nitrate spikes the cycle is almost done??

7when everything is at zero the cycle is done???


----------



## [*][ShelBy][*] (Feb 11, 2006)

Whoa...Ok, I sorta get it. Kinda confussing though.


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7125

This is a sticky for aquarium cycling.

To make short answers for you Blue. Fish waste starts out as ammonia(toxic). Bacteria grows in the filter(and other surfaces in the tank) and breaks it down to nitrite(toxic). Another bacteria grows to break the nitrite into nitrate(safe at lower levels). So:

1. Yes, you may add plants whenever you like.
3. Give it a couple weeks before testing
5. The bacteria will die without food(ammonia/ fish poo), so yes, keep adding ammonia
6/7. The cycle is complete when your ammonia and nitrite are 0 and your nitrate is up. Nitrate can only be removed with water changes and plants.

Edit: When the cycle is complete, you may add your fish and stop adding ammonia.


----------

